

Ask HN: Any proper way to reduce pain when I wake up in the morning? - ttty

I really hate wake up in the morning. It&#x27;s cold and it is very painful to wake up, even if is not cold. I&#x27;ve searched on Google about ways to reduce pain, but I didn&#x27;t found anyway. Can you give me any solution? 
I wake up because I need to go to work.<p>Even if I go to sleep earlier the same happens every day.
======
derekp7
What did your doctor say when you talked to them about it?

What type of pain are you getting? Is it pain in your shoulder from laying on
it? In my case, it is because I need to drop some weight (about 30 lbs or so).
This can also apply to back/neck pain, esp. if you notice increased pain the
more you sleep in.

Do you have a regular exercise routine? That may help (although the pain will
probably increase when you start a routine -- make sure you don't over do it).
Doing some stretching after exercise will help with this. Also a hot bath
before bed to relax the muscles.

If you have joint pain, such as feeling pain in every bone in your feet, that
goes away with a hot shower (or after getting some movement going), this is
due to lack of lubrication in the joints. Some people have had luck with
Glucosamine -- that's something I'm going to try shortly.

Oh, and again, if the pain seems to increase with more hours in bed, and you
can't find the right mattress, then you could try breaking your sleep into two
4-hour shifts -- sleep when you get home from work, then get up at midnight,
and go back to sleep between 2 and 6.

Finally, some pain is normal, but may feel a lot worse if there is any
depression issues going on. But real bad pain (absent of any depression) isn't
really normal -- you should talk to a doctor about it.

~~~
adventured
In addition to (and potentially in place of) the glucosamine for joint pain, I
very strongly suggest trying this:

[http://www.amazon.com/Genacol-Bio-active-Collagen-
Capsules-c...](http://www.amazon.com/Genacol-Bio-active-Collagen-Capsules-
capsules/dp/B00465XUP2)

I rarely take supplements, had never had joint pain before this year, and this
worked like a miracle drug for me. Had nagging runner's type ankle pain, tried
all sorts of recoveries (eg eccentric exercises), this product removed maybe
2/3 of the pain and inflammation.

~~~
ttty
well. I shouldn't have said pain, it's more like don't want to wake up pain...
How I might explain it better?

~~~
derekp7
Ah, so it is a motivation issue. One way, is to have something you do in the
mornings that you look forward to. For some people, it is making an enjoyable
breakfast. Others, a morning jog.

How about this -- if you have a TV in your bedroom, don't watch it before you
go to bed -- instead, watch some of your favorite shows starting an hour or so
before you have to get up. I figure if TV can cause issues getting to sleep
properly, then maybe you can use that effect to help get up. After an hour of
watching a couple sitcoms, you may be ready to face the day.

~~~
ttty
great idea. I don't watch tv nor I have one in my room, when I go to sleep I
turn off all stuff. But I have to think of something that motivates me to wake
up even earlier. I've tried something like this but didn't work the last time.

------
xauronx
Set an alarm for the same time every day, weekend or not. Regardless of when
you go to bed, wake up at the same time every day. Don't use the snooze
button. Don't set an alarm for earlier than you expect to wake. Don't drink
caffeine within 8 hours of your bed time. Don't use your phone/electronics
before bed. For me the quality of sleep often affects my ability to wake. So,
if I drink coffee too late at night or I'm in a bad mindset for sleep, I might
be able to sleep through the night but it's not as restful (deep) of sleep and
it's miserable trying to get out of bed.

------
RollAHardSix
May be worth it to look into having a sleep-study done.

Turn up the heat if you're cold. I keep my house around 75 and most people
complain it's too hot, but I like it, and I also quit getting sick--ever. Sure
the electricity bill went up but I consider it worth it to be comfortable.

Other options include, a better bed / pillow, flannel sheets in the winter, a
nice warm blanket. Sleep is like a car, sure you can drive any car, but when
you get QUALITY, it's so much better. ..I say as I drive a 99 Olds Cutlass...

------
LarryMade2
For me one thing that has helped is to get some vital nutrients in soon after
getting up. for me it seems a slight bit of salt in water and some olive oil
(not much). I take that and I usually feel the difference withing minutes if
not immediately.

For you, maybe you are lacking in some other basics, keep track on how your
body feels and what you've eaten beforehand. You might discover a trend.

------
DanBC
I suggest you see a doctor.

This is not medical advice. I have no medical training. You might want to look
at CBT. This is used for cancer patients to help them manage pain. It's first
line treatment for people with some mild to moderate mental health problems in
the UK.

------
vsergiu
Do you feel like you have 0 energy in your body ? Because I feel this every
day even tho I take B6 and B12 vitamins.

